# E/M auditing template/tool



## mc17ds4 (Oct 14, 2013)

Does any one use a current E/M leveling template or auditing template that they would recommend??   Please let me know of any useful E/M leveling/auditing templates out there.  Thank you


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 14, 2013)

Novitas releases a great tool.

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...ectionMethod=LatestReleased&Rendition=Primary


----------



## dyates (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/ngs/wcm/...MOD=AJPERES&useDefaultText=0&useDefaultDesc=0.


----------



## mc17ds4 (Oct 15, 2013)

*E/M audit templates*

thanks so much to both of you for your quick responses and for supplying two great templates for E/M auditing


----------

